# Which fuel stabilizer do you use?



## maddog (Apr 9, 2012)

I have read quite a bit about the need to use fuel stabilizer in the new portable size (usually 20hp and smaller) 4 stroke outboards to prevent gumming up the carb. Anyone have a preference or a brand/type to stay away from? Advice or experience on how to stay away from the repair shop due to varnish clogging up the carbs? The tech where I bought my outboard mentioned running the motor out of gas completely after each use, using fuel stabilizer, avoiding gas that has any ethanol added (if possible), and always using "fresh" gas.


----------



## Skidz (Apr 9, 2012)

I like Seafoam the best, both for 'de-carbing', and for maintenance. I don't use much for maint., maybe an ounce or so to a six gallon tank. Running the OB out of gas is also not a bad idea, ideally if you'll be storing the engine for more than a month or so. Keep in mind, you will still have some gas in the float bowl; adding marine Stabil will also help counter any effects of bad or old gas.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 9, 2012)

Seaform here too. 1 oz per gallon of gas. I never run mine dry unless I'm going to fog the cylinders.


----------



## jeko1958 (Apr 11, 2012)

I use Stabil, and only use non-ethanol gas.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 11, 2012)

Seafoam when in storage, and Startron enzyme treatment for the ethanol killer and i run lucus 2cycle oil.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have used Seafoam to clean throttle bodies and intakes. Have also poured a can in the gas tank to help clean injectors but never realized it was also a fuel stabilizer. Been using Stabil Marine in the boat and Amsoil Stabilizer in my Toro lawn mower.

So you Seafoam guys add about an ounce to 6 gal of gas?


----------



## fender66 (Apr 11, 2012)

Stabil for me, and, every time I pour new gas. Never tried anything else.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 11, 2012)

I use stabil as well.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 11, 2012)

Non. Gas don't stay in the tank long enough to go bad


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 11, 2012)

For those using Sta-Bil.....remember that the red colored sta-bil is used for MTBE-based fuel, the blue colored sta-bil is for ethanol fuel.


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 11, 2012)

Blue Sta-Bil


----------



## bassin4fun (Apr 11, 2012)

I use SeaFoam full time. The can states avg. 2 oz per gallon in gas/oil mix. Works great for continued cleaning and stabilizing. (1 additive for all my needs) For a deep 'de-carb' I use SeaFoam in a pressure can.


----------



## maddog (Apr 11, 2012)

I have used seafoam in my 2 stroke outboard and never had an issue with carb gumming up. even after sitting all winter. I didn't know if the newer motors are more prone to the carb plugging up with varnish or if it is just people using old gas. I have never had an issue with a motor getting a plugged carb but I have read alot about the newer 4 strokes having issues with varnish or carb buildup. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## BrazosDon (Apr 11, 2012)

How long will the gas stay good with these additives? I like to buy at least 5gal of gas at a time and I have a (new to me)3hp motor with

a 2/3gal built tank. I use it about once a month on short trips in the canoe.


----------



## maddog (Apr 11, 2012)

supposedly up to 2 years according to the people trying to sell you the stuff.

https://www.seafoamsales.com/how-to-use-sea-foam-motor-treatment.html

I haven't had gas around that long so I can't say. I can tell you that I put it in my 2 cycle mixed gas and I have no issues after winter storage with my outboard. I don't fog it or even run it all the way out of gas. I dump the leftover gas into my truck and get fresh gas in the spring though. Motor started this spring, 3 pulls.


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 11, 2012)

BrazosDon said:


> How long will the gas stay good with these additives? I like to buy at least 5gal of gas at a time and I have a (new to me)3hp motor with
> 
> a 2/3gal built tank. I use it about once a month on short trips in the canoe.


I have a 3 gallon tank on my Honda 9.9 - 4 stroke. I had about 1 - 1/2 gallons left at the end of November. I had treated the tank with Sta bil blue. I dumped the old fuel into my mower, put fresh fuel in the boat tank about a month ago, treated it with Sta bil as always. So the fuel in the carb was probably 5 months old. The Honda fired right up. My mower didn't have any problem with the old fuel. I understand that un-treated ethanol - gas starts to break down after 3 weeks. So I don't know how long "treated" gas will last, I just know that mine didn't mess up my carb after 5 months. This is be coming a real issue these days for engines that get used infrequently or don't consume a lot of fuel. Having said that I have used sta bil in all my lawn equipment and boats for years with good results.


----------



## PSG-1 (Apr 11, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> BrazosDon said:
> 
> 
> > How long will the gas stay good with these additives? I like to buy at least 5gal of gas at a time and I have a (new to me)3hp motor with
> ...




It depends on the level of humidity, or exposure to water. Since ethanol is hygroscopic (water-attracting) it will mix readily with water. It takes about 1 teaspoon of water in a gallon of ethanol fuel to cause phase separation, where the fuel separates into two layers, a mixture of low octane fuel on the top, and a layer of high octane water on the bottom. Once phase separation occurs, it cannot be reversed. As long as the fuel is stored where it is not subjected to large fluctuations in temperature, or high levels of humidity, it will be OK for a while. But if it's exposed to temp changes or humidity, then, yes, within a few weeks, it can begin to break down.


----------



## wscruiser (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, Seafoam in the boat, car and truck. I've also started using my left over boat gas in my lawn mowers. So, on the way to the lake, I put gas in the truck and fresh gas in the boat tank. I've decided that I'd rather the lawn mower cut off on me in the middle of the yard, rather that the boat cut off on me in the middle of the lake.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Apr 15, 2012)

For the 4 strokes. I go about 125%-150% of recommended amount of Sta-bil and about 25% of the recommended amount of Seafoam for "winterization". All tanks filled to the brim. This is the way I store just about everything, mowers, motorcycle, etc. The weather changes so much in the winter months, there's a lot of condensation build up. I don't like to go heavy on the Seafoam. In some of the Chinese/Taiwan engines, Seafoam can deteriorate gaskets and lines. 

2 smokes, I run bone dry and fog when ever possible. If I can't, a little extra oil in the mix and a dash of Sta-bil. Silicone grease on all the primer bulges.


----------



## fish devil (Apr 15, 2012)

:twisted: Stabil 100% of the time for my outboard.


----------



## Crestliner (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been using Startron. No problems!


----------



## oukast (Apr 16, 2012)

I am a fan of the BRP 2+4 fuel conditioner. Same price as Stabil but supposed to mitigate the affects of ethanol with out a separate treatment.


----------

